
Show HN: Build iOS and Android games in Objective-C with SpriteBuilder - collinjackson
http://www.spritebuilder.com/
======
philbarr
This looks really good! A couple of things that I noticed watching the video
and reading the site:

\- are you responsible for creating the variables in the xcode project
yourself, and ensuring they're exactly the same as the ones in the
SpriteBuilder project? Couldn't that be done automatically for me?

\- saying that it converts to Android when really it uses Apportable, which
requires a license (and cash for some purposes), seems a little disingenuous.
Unless you really have added something to help with that which I didn't see.
(Please correct me if I'm wrong).

~~~
collinjackson
You can use any Objective-C compiler with SpriteBuilder. We happen to make a
really good one, but it's not the only option for compiling Objective-C on
Android.

~~~
philbarr
Oh right, I see now that you are in fact the Apportable guys. Fair enough ;)

------
seivan
I love how Apportable was in the license comments. Also why define instance
variables when auto-synthesized properties would do fine?

I love the editor, I hope you guys add support for SpriteKit as well.

~~~
collinjackson
Thanks for your suggestions! SpriteKit support is under consideration for a
future release.

------
CmonDev
Looks well-done. Do you/they use Entity-Component-System engine design?

------
gurvinder
This seems like a fork of Cocosbuilder
[http://cocosbuilder.com/](http://cocosbuilder.com/)

~~~
collinjackson
Yes, the CocosBuilder project has been renamed SpriteBuilder. The creator of
CocosBuilder now works at Apportable.

